
Show HN: SideNotes 1.0 for macOS – Clean notes on the side of your monitor - emkaka
https://www.apptorium.com/sidenotes
======
emkaka
Hi everyone!

Remember sticky notes? They are useful but really messy. So we decided to
upgrade them - that’s how SideNotes appeared! And to keep your desktop clean,
we moved the notes on the side.

SideNotes keeps handy notes organized in folders. Each note may have a color.
Text formatting? Out of the box. Not only Markdown but also tasks, pictures,
colors and links. Drop them or create a note right from the pasteboard
content. Application might stay on top of other apps or be gently hidden until
you need it. SideNotes is useful and elegant, handy and intuitive. It
organizes your thoughts and speeds up your work.

We had lots of ️ to make it and we are proud of this app. It will be our honor
if you love it, too.

~~~
christefano
Are there plans to support Apple Notes? Sorry if SideNotes already does this.
(I couldn’t find any mention of Apple Notes in the Mac App Store or on the
Apptorium website.) If no, why develop another note taking app rather than
provide a better front end to Apple Notes? At least then there’d be iCloud
sync support ;)

~~~
emkaka
I think Apple Notes should be Apple Notes. It's great for long notes.
SideNotes is made for quick, handy notes. That's different approach IMO.

Regarding to synchronisation, next step will be iCloud implementation

------
joelennon
I love the concept of this - I live off temporary lists and have tried a lot
of different approaches to them - pen & paper, fancy pants notebooks and
diaries, Apple Notes, Sticky Notes, full on GTD apps.

For me personally the perfect app just needs to stay out of my way most of the
time. My lists are typically what I want to get done today or at most this
week - I don't need reminders or nagging, repeated items, subtasks, fancy
formatting or complex UIs. Just a list that I can bring up quickly and hide
even more quickly.

The one thing that's missing for me right now (and I can see you're already on
the case) is an iOS app with iCloud sync. When that's available I could
definitely see myself replacing Apple Notes with this.

On a side note (sorry, couldn't help it) I was browsing through the other apps
you have listed in the footer and some really nice looking apps in there! Nice
work! Definitely going to give TeaCode, ScreenFocus and Expressions a try.

------
rrggrr
Please, please, please support applescript or some cli or API interface. If I
can get these to reposition based in events.... Joy!

~~~
emkaka
AppleScript is supported. Next week we'll publish an article explaining that.

However, you can browse the syntax via Script Editor and use it right away.

------
steveharman
Looks great, but unless there was integration of notes with Google Keep it
would mean notes taken on my Mac would only be there and not available to me
on my phone.

------
turtlebits
This doesn't appear to support multiple monitors, it's pinned to my the
primary display on my MBP. Would try it again if you add proper support.

~~~
emkaka
What do you mean by proper support? Currently the window changes display
according to the position of cursor.

------
zomg
looks awesome, i'll have to try it out. i would love to see this UI integrated
into todoist.

~~~
emkaka
How integrated?

